# Dosing PPS-Pro Causing Algae in new Tank?



## Fornstar (Jan 12, 2016)

I am having a problem with some algae starting to show up. Specs below. Should I be dosing ferts this early. Tank is only 1 week old. Its not Diatoms. Been through that cycle in a previous setup.

Tank: Fluval Spec V

Filter: Stock

Light: 20" Finnex Planted+

Substrate: Flourite Black Sand

Ferts: Will be dosing GLA PPS-Pro,

4.5 grams of Osmocote+ under substrate

DIY root tabs (Osmocote+)

CO2: 10lbs pressurized with dual regulator and solenoid. Bumped it up tonight to 20 bubbles/minute.

Flora

Rotala Wallichill

Pogostemon Erectus

Blyxa Japonica

Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'

Eleocharis Belem (Dwarf Hair Grass Belem)

Java Moss

Ignore the white on the rocks. Tried the super glue method and not pleased with my execution.


























Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

What size tank is it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fornstar (Jan 12, 2016)

jrIL said:


> What size tank is it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


5 gallon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Tank: Fluval Spec V


I do not have one but think its about 5 gal


----------



## Fornstar (Jan 12, 2016)

I was dosing .5mL of micros and macros daily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Too much light.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fornstar (Jan 12, 2016)

jrIL said:


> Too much light.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It's only on for 6 hours right now.

Can you explain why you think it's too much. I can't find any PAR data on this light.

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 14, 2014)

Can you post a full pic view?

How old is this tank?

Injecting CO2?

Looks like you got some BBA starting, too.

Try Zapping with a long dropper of peroxide every morning. No more than 1ml per actual gallon. See how the algae react in 2 days.

When it doesn't rect to peroxide, use Glutaraldehyde (excel) be zapping the affected area, not the whole tank.


----------



## Fornstar (Jan 12, 2016)

webskipper said:


> Can you post a full pic view?
> 
> How old is this tank?
> 
> ...


Here is a full tank shot.








I am injecting CO2 but still getting it dialed in.

I picked up some peroxide yesterday so I may try that.

Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

